# Stuff and Things > Sports >  "Bullet" Bob Armstrong @ 80...May He R I P...!

## BooBoo

WWE Hall of Famer  Bob Armstrong dies as tributes pour out | Metro News

 :Sad20:

----------

Daily Bread (08-28-2020)

----------

